# What is diff between a prewar Schwinn and Excelsior?



## norcal (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a 1941 Schwinn DX frame and fork with 2.25 inch headbadge hole spacing. Can I put an Excelsior headbadge on it and call it an Excelsior? This is not a resto, just a klunker/cruiser with a lot of character.

Was the Excelsior a different frame?

If I can't just call it an Excelsior, should I be looking for a Plane Train Automobile headbadge? The repos are expensive.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rhenning (Jan 31, 2012)

For a given model the only difference was the head badge and maybe the paint.  Roger


----------



## okozzy (Jan 31, 2012)

*Mountain biker?*

Norcal, you sound like a mountain biker as I am one myself and that "Excelsior" headbadge is important to us.
Sure you can switch the headbadge, it is basically the same frame geometry with the exception of color scheme (maybe), but the only ones that would noticed that is the die-hard collectors. On second thought even collectors may not notice.

Have fun with your Klunker project!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 31, 2012)

*badge*

people do it all the time and those 2 look the same as it is already as long it does not say anything on the down tube some of of the dx frame had admiral/henderson and so on.

shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## norcal (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, you guys. I appreciate it.

When I first got the frame about a week ago, I popped onto ebay and typed in "Excelsior headbadge", there was a couple, including a real nice one for "$85 buy it now". I thought " Wow, no wonder it hasn't been bought yet, that must be much higher than the market rate."

Well, within about five minutes somebody had clicked the buy it now, and I haven't seen a decent one since.

Now that I know there is no difference between the two frames, I will research the original paint that I have. It is not a Schwinn paint job as far as I can tell.


I'm getting ready for the first annual Salmon Falls Coaster Brake Challenge.


----------



## okozzy (Jan 31, 2012)

*My klunker*

Just last week I finished our local SoCal "Coaster Brake Challenge".

Here is a pic. of the bike I put together for that event as well as a link....... http://www.atomiccycles.com/coaster.html


----------



## norcal (Jan 31, 2012)

*mind reader?*



okozzy said:


> Just last week I finished our local SoCal "Coaster Brake Challenge".
> 
> Here is a pic. of the bike I put together for that event as well as a link....... http://www.atomiccycles.com/coaster.html




Thats bitchin. Its like you read my mind. Mine will look about like that. 

I was just out in the garage polishing my torrington stem, and looking at the GT minibars with bolt on crossbar that my kid grew out of, and figuring out how to remove the anodizing.

Looks like you've already been there!


Im not sure about forks, I have several to choose from. I have a set of Redline forks that weigh 3.5 pounds, more than my 29er Fox forks. I probably wont use those, but I like the look of the new style forks with the trusses.

I may even put on a set of Girvin with a Vanilla shock.


----------



## okozzy (Jan 31, 2012)

*Sounds great*

Sounds like a great build you're working on, I was surprised by how trail worthy my bike turned out..... really smooth.
Make sure you post pictures once you finish it.




norcal said:


> Thats bitchin. Its like you read my mind. Mine will look about like that.
> 
> I was just out in the garage polishing my torrington stem, and looking at the GT minibars with bolt on crossbar that my kid grew out of, and figuring out how to remove the anodizing.
> 
> ...


----------



## layflat78 (Feb 4, 2012)

I too have a 41 DX here is a picture of the head badge that came on the bike:


----------



## Pauliemon (Feb 4, 2012)

norcal said:


> I'm getting ready for the first annual Salmon Falls Coaster Brake Challenge.




Huh? Details pleez. I haven't been on the Salmon Falls trail in a while.


----------



## norcal (Feb 5, 2012)

*more info*

That is a beautiful headbadge (the World). I see them around, but I didnt know they were appropriate. 

The "Salmon Falls" coaster brake challenge may or may not be at Salmon Falls. I just named it that for myself. I have nothing to do with it, except committing to participate. There is a thread in the Hella Nor Cal section of mtbr. It will supposedly be in the Sac Area trail network somewhere.


----------

